# Crock



## CrewelaDeVil (Apr 11, 2007)

Can someone tell me anything about this crock? I picked it up at an antique store and I'm curious if I got a good deal or not. There are no markings on it except the 25.  Age? Value? 
 TIA-Pam


----------



## epgorge (Apr 11, 2007)

That is a 25 Gallon Pickle Crock for brining pickle in. It came with a round slate top. I see the tops around here once in a while. I have one. are you looking for a top for it? I live in the slate belt, which sucks for digging but has its advantages like slate roofs.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 11, 2007)

It could be anywhere from the later 1800's to the turn of the century or after. Hard saying. Does it have a crown iith a cross on it anywhere?

 It is a larger one.  I have a 15 gallon and a 5 gallon. The five gallon was a present from my sister so I don't know what she paid for it. Knowing her it was more than $100. Mine is from an old farmer who gave it to me thirty years ago. I believe it is worth between $150-200. 
 Joel


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Apr 11, 2007)

Joel,
 Thanks for that info. I bought that crock last year for 75.-  I never knew they came that big, it is HEAVY!  There are no other markings or designs on it, just plain old 25.  I don't need a lid as I use it like a plant stand and have my massive jade plant in there (inside another plastic pot of course). Thanks for the offer though. I guess I did good for 75.-[]
 Pam


----------



## fsperry (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Pam,
      My wife collects crocks ( I collect bottles) and she had a few of the larger "kraut crocks" sitting around gathering dust.  I decided to make them more useful by using a few 2x10's, 2x8's, whatever I had in the shop, and convert them into nice end tables.  There is an inner circle of wood on the underside that fits snugly and keeps them securely centered.  She wanted a distressed look, so I painted them flat black, sanded lightly, and applied a couple coats of satin varish.  Now they serve a dual purpose and even go with her country decor.  You have some prime candidates there for conversion !  If you need more details, let me know.

      Fred


----------

